# 2007 Haunting on Northland has begun...



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Here are a couple of quick pix of the start and progress we made getting things put out today.
Let us know what ya think!

ps. I still have some painting effects to add to the torture rack and the stockade, not to mention the skelly that will be held in the stockade.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Here are a couple of pixs of the front yard as it starts to take shape.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job.....especially love the cemetery!!!!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Looks great, your tombstones are killer!


----------

